
YouTube now supports 4k-resolution videos | Web Crawler - CNET News - xaverius
http://news.cnet.com/8301-27076_3-20010174-248.html?part=rss&subj=news&tag=2547-1_3-0-20
======
qualia
Interesting, but I'm curious as to what applications this has. The article
points out that to get the benefits of 4k over 1080p, you'd basically need
either some very expensive equipment or a movie screen. This might make sense
for a website providing feature-length movies as its primary content, but I'm
not sure I understand why Google would implement this technology in YouTube -
a video sharing site made up almost entirely of user-generated content.

